# Depressurerization wild caught fronts



## limo1975 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Hi;
what is the process of Depressurization of wild caught fronts from lake Tanganyika.
how do they do it?
any videos or links will be helpful for the fish lovers of FRONTS

*


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ ... ecting.php


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Hello,

I found this on google using the search term "wild caught frontosa decompression":

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ ... ecting.php


----------



## limo1975 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Hi;

Thanks u very much, noddy,ken31cay for the valuable input from yr side read the article very interesting any videos would be helpful missing on that :thumb:*


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I hadn't noticed noddy posted the same link as myself minutes before me. limo1975 I suggest you try searching the internet, is google available in India?


----------



## limo1975 (Mar 14, 2014)

yes tried in google of no values ? sad


----------

